# Hamarosan újabb témákkal várunk.



## Gerry905

Why is the object/noun here “témákkal” in the instrumental case?


----------



## AndrasBP

Here, the object of the verb "várunk" is "téged" (you - singular), but this is often omitted.
The literal translation is something like:
"Soon + with new(er) topics + we await you"


----------



## Torontal

_Hamarosan újabb témák*kal *várunk_
We will wait you (the audience, _téged_ or _titeket_) with new topics ~ that is check it out later, new topics will be presented (in this TV program for example).

If it were _Hamarosan újabb témák*at *várunk_ , it would mean we will wait for the arrival of new topics, ~ soon new topics can be submitted.


----------



## Gerry905

Okay, I got the meaning now. But how does one know that the object is _téged_? And where would you put that word if it hadn't been omitted? 
Hamarosan újabb témákkal várunk téged_?_


----------



## Zsanna

You can be sure about the object being the second person (=you, singular or plural, _te_ or_ ti_) because
a) it cannot be a first person (sing. or plural, I/we) because it wouldn't make any sense
b) it cannot be a 3rd person (Sing. or Plural, he she, it/they) because the verb conjugation would be "várjuk" (őt or őket= definite objects and they go with the objective verb conjugation) in such a case.

Although 3rd person (Sing. or Pl.) _indefinite_ objects would go with the original subjective verb conjugation, e.g. vár_unk_ valakit.
But in this case either the indefinite object appears (obligatorily) in the sentence or, if nothing appears, you should interpret the verb as just the action, without any object. e.g.
We are (just) waiting (i.e. for something to happen) = Várunk.

Your suggested word order is good.


----------



## Gerry905

Köszönöm szépen


----------

